# 51 New World



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2019)

New project, thinking I might build this as a fenderless since i already have a 53 same color with fenders. Too bad someone sprayed it teal or light green years ago, but another former owner removed most of it. There still is some original dark red left. Also going to replace the 16t rear sprocket(ND) with an easier pedaling 20t one. We’ll see we’re this goes.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 17, 2019)

So...usually I would leave any original paint on a bike, but since what’s left of it is in such poor condition, I’ve decided to do a repaint on this one. I have no doubt the red was original, but when I stripped of all the paint I see this very odd weld at the BB. Possible that the person that did the welding on the frame was drunk? Never seen such an ugly weld on a Schwinn frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> So...usually I would leave any original paint on a bike, but since what’s left of it is in such poor condition, I’ve decided to do a repaint on this one. I have no doubt the red was original, but when I stripped of all the paint I see this very odd weld at the BB. Possible that the person that did the welding on the frame was drunk? *Never seen such an ugly weld on a Schwinn frame.*View attachment 1048655
> View attachment 1048656




Oh I have! 

By 1946 Schwinn was EF the complete bottom bracket, chain stays, seat tube and down tubes. @Miq and I were talking about this subject and I was trying to figure out why the post war New Worlds were not all EF. I came up with the reason that the chain stays on the NW were angled verses being straight as they came out from the BB shell like the Ballooners. The NW BB shell would require a new tooling different than the balloon models so the remaining joints that were not EF on the NW's still had to be hand welded. Maybe a whole new group of welders after the war, but I've seen some pretty ugly pre war welds. Only the BB shell and seat tube were EF on these New Worlds.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 17, 2019)

'52 Traveler welds. 
Also, I am pretty sure this is not a "new world" but a Traveler or World Varsity. What was left of your seat tube decal is a Traveler or World Varsity decal. I can see remnants of the globe graphic down at the bottom of the decal. They both had circular new world badges until around '51/'52 then went to winged brass.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2019)

Here ya go.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 18, 2019)

Can't argue with a decal!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 18, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> but when I stripped of all the paint I see this very odd weld at the BB. Possible that the person that did the welding on the frame was drunk? Never seen such an ugly weld on a Schwinn frame.




That looks like fillet brazing to me.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 18, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Can't argue with a decal!



Ya, traveler or varsity. Here are some of mine laying around: 1) '52 Traveler; 2) '54 Traveler; 3) '53 Varsity. At that time they all said SCHWINN WORLD on the seat tube. There was also just a "world" model which was the lowest end 26" lightweight. The "new world" would have the hat in the ring decal.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=333128249986
Another good shot of a great condition traveler world seat tube decal https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...-schwinn-traveler-bikes-ive-ever-seen.154203/


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2019)

I only know it as a New World, single speed model. No expert, New World brass badge.
Maybe @SirMike1983, @Eric Amlie @cyclingday or someone can break this down. I’m calling it a 51 New World. It’s exact like my 53.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2019)

The Varsity was a 1953 entry and it had or should have a winged badge so that's out of the game. Weren't the down tube decals also slightly different on the Varsity? Seems Schwinn was throwing the word World around on these post war lightweights and slapping World badges on the ballooners.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 18, 2019)

My '51 traveler. 

And yes, varsity was a later entry at '53. I was looking at this incorrect catalog - https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1951.html


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a picture of my 1953 Varsity at the time I got it.  It also has some World names on it.  Roger


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2019)

Very interesting, learning something new every day!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 19, 2019)

The "World" winged graphics are common for the early-mid 1950s lightweights. Just because a bike has the "World" graphic does not mean it is necessarily a "New World" bike. The Varsities and Travelers certainly had them as well. "World Traveler" and "World Varsity" are good names for the bikes to differentiate them from the later "Varsity" and "Traveler" series bikes. 

Also correct is the reference above to brazing. The joints shown here at the bottom bracket as brazed - steel tubes are joined via melting a different alloy with a lower melt point than steel and building-up a joint using that softer, lower melt point metal. Some of the joints on these frames are electroforge welded whereas some of the joints, such as those at the bottom bracket as highlighted above are brazed. 

The joints above are not really ugly so much as they are not totally filed and dressed. The steel tubes are cut and mitered/ended so that they fit together snugly as a dry fit. Then the softer, lower melt point alloy is introduced during a brazing process where by the alloy melts and fills seam between the mated steel tubes. More brazing material/alloy is added until you get the "fillet" of material, which is what you see as the little cone around the joint. Once you have the fillet, you have a workable joint. The question is how much finishing do you want to do to smooth the fillet. A high-end frame builder in those times would file and then sand down the joint until it's smooth and streamlined. But here, we're dealing with a mass-produced utility frame and a brazed joint down low on the frame where a customer is not going to be too picky. So the finishing work done is less involved. Look at a 1940s Continental around the head tube fillet braze joints if you want to see cleaning joints. They did smooth those much better than the joints shown above.

The reasons for why one would fillet braze rather than weld a frame are another subject for another thread. But it's not uncommon that a frame of this vintage would combine electroforge welding for some joints and brazing for others. They're nice frames overall.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice write-up Mike! When did the hat in the ring "new world" end production? I have not seen anything into the 50s. I always understood that the traveler took over from where the new world left off. 

Agreed on the "world traveler" and "world varsity" names.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> The "World" winged graphics are common for the early-mid 1950s lightweights. Just because a bike has the "World" graphic does not mean it is necessarily a "New World" bike. The Varsities and Travelers certainly had them as well. "World Traveler" and "World Varsity" are good names for the bikes to differentiate them from the later "Varsity" and "Traveler" series bikes.
> 
> Also correct is the reference above to brazing. The joints shown here at the bottom bracket as brazed - steel tubes are joined via melting a different alloy with a lower melt point than steel and building-up a joint using that softer, lower melt point metal. Some of the joints on these frames are electroforge welded whereas some of the joints, such as those at the bottom bracket as highlighted above are brazed.
> 
> ...



Awesome info, appreciate it. So since this a single speed coaster, what do we call it? Varsity and Traveller were geared bikes.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 19, 2019)

The "world" model which was the cheapest lightweight at the time came with coaster brake. It was "world traveler" and "world" to kick of the 50s then came the "world varsity" in '53.

https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1951_1960/1951_mdls1.html
https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_10.html (left middle)


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Nice write-up Mike! When did the hat in the ring "new world" end production? I have not seen anything into the 50s. I always understood that the traveler took over from where the new world left off.
> 
> Agreed on the "world traveler" and "world varsity" names.





From all the research I've done rounding up all the New Worlds I could find, I think that 1948 was the end of the line for that model. I have not come across any F or G serials, 49 & 50, so it's looking like 1948. I think Bozman has the latest SN recorded on @Miq s New World list.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/late-war-schwinn-new-world.101092/#post-655406


----------



## Miq (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice write up on welding SirMike!

@sam and I were discussing the welding on New World frames when I was putting my Gramp's 1941 New World together.  It was clear that body lead was used to create the fillet look on several of the joints on the BB but under them was a steel weld.  The kickstand braces were actually fillet welded with brass (the alloy material in this case) and you could see the yellow brass poking out.




The welds on Rollfaster's bike look like legit brass fillet welds.  Not sure they are ugly.  I've heard the term "stacks of coins" for building up steel welds, but when you are brazing with a torch and alloy I can imagine it making a lot smoother fillet like the ones with brass above and on Rollfaster's frame.  (or the fillets I look for under magnification on the lead free solder joints of surface mount electronic components)

@GTs58,    
@Bozman 's 1948 New World with the 7 digit E serial number is the latest one I've seen.


----------



## Alan Brase (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice write up on the welds, Mike. Another place you would see smoothed out brass welds (brazed) would be on a Superior or a tandem. These were more expensive and warranted a higher degree of finish.
WRT the "World " decals: My first ever adult bike was a 1954 Traveler. It did NOT say "world" in the winged decals. And I think 1954 was the first year of this.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 20, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Very interesting, learning something new every day!



 Amen to that!!


----------



## schwinnlax (Aug 21, 2019)

Alan Brase said:


> Nice write up on the welds, Mike. Another place you would see smoothed out brass welds (brazed) would be on a Superior or a tandem. These were more expensive and warranted a higher degree of finish.
> WRT the "World " decals: My first ever adult bike was a 1954 Traveler. It did NOT say "world" in the winged decals. And I think 1954 was the first year of this.



Yes, from what I’ve seen, in 1954 the down tube decal was changed to the name of the bike model - so “Traveler” or “Varsity.”  At some point (must have been ‘55 or ‘56) the down tube decal was the same as the top tube “Schwinn” decal.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2019)

This one got a new look!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2019)

This one got a new look!View attachment 1056614


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2019)

This one got a new look!View attachment 1056614


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice job, looks sleek and radar proof!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2019)

It looks great! A Blacked out piece for what they call, "The Forgotten War".


----------



## crankman3 (Sep 1, 2019)

Standing tall and looking good.  Nice work!


----------



## Miq (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks sweet!  The black wheels and tires are nice. Stealth bike


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2019)

Once I worked out the bugs with the headset( was binding so I switched out the lower bearing and upper collar), now it’s perfect. What an incredible rider!!


----------

